

Ask HN: Rate my webapp - vorador
http://marquepages.appspot.com/

======
pedalpete
"problem is I don't have time to finish my reading at a stretch..."
unfortunatly, this is where I stopped reading ;)

Go for images or video rather than a paragraph of text. You didn't really grab
my interest with so much text on the page, and nothing else.

------
tdoggette
So, it's an online bookmark manager that solves the problem of a long to-read
list by... deleting the list?

------
villageidiot
I liked the clean design but I didn't understand why, after I logged in, I had
a random link to a Forth programming website already stored in my links page.
A little strange. The idea of only having 4 links per user is a good solution
to the quotas imposed by Google App Engine, on which you are hosting this
project but, from the user's perspective, this does not make the site very
useful. It's your first Django project, so congrats on getting it up and
running. Now, maybe you can add a Firefox toolbar or any number of other
features that existing bookmarking services offer. Also, consider allowing
users to have public and private bookmarks with tagging so that there is some
interaction among the users on the site. Take a look at StumbleUpon as
probably the most effective implementation of this type of service. You can
learn a lot from their feature set. Then you need to think about how you can
set yourself apart. Nice start, though.

~~~
vorador
The whole point is that by being able to save only four links, you'll be a
little more picky about what you want to save. This webapp is not about saving
bookmarks but about _really_ reading things.

Btw, the forth link was supposed to be an easter egg ;)

